# Congratulations on the Big "1000" Kenny4528!



## Dimcl

I'm glad that you've been here this long, Kenny.  Now you'll be headed for 2000 and I look forward to seeing your avatar a lot in the future (I always smile when I see that young man gazing upward).  Congrats!


----------



## nichec

Dimcl said:


> I'm glad that you've been here this long, Kenny. Now you'll be headed for 2000 and I look forward to seeing your avatar a lot in the future (I always smile when I see that young man gazing upward). Congrats!


 
Yes, *congratulations, Kenny!*..........We all love you


----------



## kenny4528

Thanks, *Dimcl and nichec*. You are the ones who deserve a lot praise! I have been receiving your kind and great help, so I am sincerely grateful for what you do for us learner of English and hope everything will go very well with you.

ps. I must say sorry to you, Dimcl, because I failed to congratulate you when you've achieved over 4000 posts! I don't know this *Congrats Pages forum* until a couple of mouths ago, furthermore I really spend too much time surfing in the EO forum. Last but not least, hope you will keep up!


----------



## dn88

*It's always nice to see you in the EO forum, always enthusiastic and thirsty for knowledge.  I hope we'll come across each other much more often in the future.  Just keep it up.  
*


----------



## Trisia

I just discovered the thread... Ha, for once I'm not very very late 

* Congrats, Kenny*_!_(<-- link)

*Nichec*'s got it right, we love you and your posts on the EO. Keep postin' and hopefully we'll keep up with you


----------



## kenny4528

Hi, *dn88 and Trisia*, You're very kind.

Although you're not native speakers, I feel your English are almost as good as genuine natives, and above of all, your posts always help me a lot.


----------



## The Scrivener

CONGRATULATIONS KENNY!

I'M A FAN TOO. I WEAR THIS <- click...
EVERY DAY! 

BEST WISHES,
Scriv.


----------



## elroy

Congratulations, Kenny!

It's always a pleasure to read your posts in the English Only forum, and to try to answer your thought-provoking questions! 

I look forward to future interactions with you.


----------



## kenny4528

Hi, *The Scrivener and elroy*

You two are very kind of helping me out (and other learner of English) and I really enjoy reading your posts, which enlighten me all the time. I hope I'll see you more often on EO forum, besides everything going well with you.


----------



## AngelEyes

*Congratulations, Kenny4528!*

*Always nice and friendly.*
*Always asks great questions.*
*Always says "Thank You".*
*Always a favorite here on the Forums!*

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## kenny4528

Hi, *AngelEyes*

You've been of great help since I joined this forum. The more often I see you here, the more I learn about English.


----------

